# Hydrangea, Gravel Plant



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Today I got a hydrangea to transplant. Every time I drove to town last year I noticed huge "Oakleaf Hydrangea's" growing around and old house. I didn't know who lived there. Today I noticed an old man out in the yard, a warm day. I stopped and introduced myself. Talked a bit, he was a nice guy. We'd both been in the Navy, worked in oil fields, worked on tugs and ocean going boats.

I told him of my interest of herbal medicine. I asked if I could come back one day next week and get a hydrangea to transplant. He insisted I take one today and come back and get all I wanted. 

"Hydrangea arborescens" grows wild in the eastern US and is one of the "gravel plants", well known for their ability to help pass kidney stones, help with autoimmune diseases as well. Joe Pye weed is another. The cultivated hydrangeas have the same medicinal properties. I know where several grow wild, I wanted some growing here on the farm, close at hand.

I read a Chinese study a couple of years ago, they were developing a cancer medication from hydrangea.

Sorry, too much information to cut and paste&#8230; if you wish to read further.

http://naturalhealthtechniques.com/herb-hydrangea-root.htm

http://www.livestrong.com/article/263700-what-are-the-benefits-of-hydrangea-root-herb/

http://www.treelite.com/articles/articles/hydrangea-(hydrangea-arborescens).html


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Did not know that about hydrangea. Where I used to live in Alabama there were lots of those native Oak-Leaf Hydrangeas growing wild. I loved those. Where I live now, I don't see them, but there is tons of Joe-Pye Weed.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I quote an excerpt from Matthew Wood's book "The Earthwise Herbal, A Complete Guide to New World Medicinal Plants"

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f49/complete-guide-new-world-medicinal-plants-26654/

_"Hydrangea is an old Cherokee and Southern remedy that passed into widespread use in Western herbalism&#8230;. Hydrangea acts efficiently on the urinary tract, especially to remove the tendency to the formation of gravel and stones, to dissolve them, and to hasten their passage. The late Tommie Bass had a formula for dissolving kidney stones in twenty-four hours: Hydrangea capsules hourly, and 10 lemons in a gallon of water. Herbalist Thomas Easley, of Andalusia Alabama, reports a case in which a kidney stone (watched on a medical imaging device) disappeared in five hours under this regimen."_

Those of you who've read my posts know I'm not one for bs. I believe this report from Thomas Easley, why, because I know him and have asked him about it. He has an online herbal course I'd love to take. Unfortunately I'm on satellite internet and there is a latency issue that prevents me from viewing the live lectures. :brickwall:

Speaking of kidney stones&#8230; another great medicine, goldenrod bloom tincture.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you, I now have Mathew Woods books on my Amazon get list and Hydrangea on my medicinal Herb list to get.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Cotton said:


> _ The late Tommie Bass had a formula for dissolving kidney stones in twenty-four hours: Hydrangea capsules hourly, and 10 lemons in a gallon of water._


What would the homebrewed version of the "hydrangea capsule" be?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Starcreek said:


> What would the homebrewed version of the "hydrangea capsule" be?


The link I posted above gives dosage in various forms but not clear preparation detail. You can dry and powder the root for capsules, tincture it, make tea or syrup.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/263700-what-are-the-benefits-of-hydrangea-root-herb/

My book with most of the details is currently loaned out. I will post back with anything pertinent. In the mean time I have the details for tea in a note book. Boil one cup of cut up roots in 1/2 gallon of water for 30 min. Stain & drink 1 or 2 tbsp 3x a day. Too much tea can cause gastric problems and diarrhea.

From the net&#8230; "Caution is advised when using hydrangea. Hydrangea may add to the effects of blood sugar balancing, antifungal, anti-malarial, antihistamine and cholesterol-lowering drugs, and drugs taken to prevent. Pregnant or breastfeeding women should not use hydrangea root medicinally."

So there are concerns with this plant&#8230; But, when the grid is down&#8230;


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Cotton: Is there a difference between Oakleaf and the regular hydrangea you find at the big box stores?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

tleeh1 said:


> Cotton: Is there a difference between Oakleaf and the regular hydrangea you find at the big box stores?


I love the wild/oakleaf Hydrangea, the Oak shaped leaf makes it easy to spot in the woods, as well as the store.
The oak leaf looks like https://www.google.com/search?q=oak..._4LQAg&ved=0CKIBEIke&biw=1517&bih=741&dpr=0.9
this.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

tleeh1 said:


> Cotton: Is there a difference between Oakleaf and the regular hydrangea you find at the big box stores?


Do you mean medicinally? Those who have used the wild hydrangea and the cultivated varieties to help folks tell me they are the same medicinally. Personally, I'm going to stay with the wild variety because the historical writings and handed down knowledge reference it.


----------

